# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մշակութային նորություններ

## Մանոն

*Եկեք այստեղ գրենք մշակութային նորություններ: Գուցե սա մեզ կօգնի խորամուխ լինել հայ մշակույթին, ապրել ներկայիս  մշակութային կյանքով:* 
Հոկտեմբերի 22-28-ը Բելառուսում անցկացվել են Հայաստանի Մշակույթի օրերը։ 
Բացման պաշտոնական արարողությունը կայացել է Բելառուսի պետական ֆիլհարմոնիայի համերգային դահլիճում Հայաստանի ստեղծագործական խմբերի գալա համերգով։ Մշակույթի օրերի շրջանակում Մինսկ, Բոբրույսկ, Մոլոդեչնո քաղաքներում եւ Բրեստի մարզում ելույթ են ունեցել Երեւանի Կոմիտասի անվան կոնսերվատորիայի երիտասարդական սիմֆոնիկ նվագախումբը, «Շողակն» ֆոլկ նվագախումբը, Երեւանի Կամերային թատրոնը։
Բելառուսի Պատմության եւ մշակույթի ազգային թանգարանում բացվել է Սերգեյ Փարաջանովի թանգարանի տնօրեն Զավեն Սարգսյանի լուսանկարների ցուցահանդեսը՝ «Արվեստն առանց սահմանների –Սերգեյ Փարաջանովի աշխարհը» խորագրով։ Մեծանուն կինոռեժիսորին նվիրված երեկո է անցկացվել Մինսկի «Ռակետա» կինոթատրոնում, որտեղ ցուցադրվել է «Ես մահացել եմ մանուկ հասակում» ֆիլմը:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Երեկ «Ակադեմիա» պատկերասրահում բացվել է հաշմանդամ նկարիչների աշխատանքների ցուցահանդես: Հետաքրքիր աշխատանքներ կան, խրհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել: Գտնվում է Բաղրամյան պողոտայի վրա ԳԱԱ հարևանությամբ:

----------


## Մանոն

Առաջիկայում կգործի 1512-1850 թթ.լույս տեսած հայերեն գրքերի մասին տեղեկատվություն պարունակող www.meghapart.am կայքէջը
28.11.2007թ., «ԵՐԿԻՐ» լրատվական կայք
«Հակոբ Մեղապարտ» ծրագրով մուտքագրված` 1512-1850 թթ. լույս տեսած հայերեն գրքերի, ինչպես նաեւ մինչեւ 1512-1800 թվականները անգլերեն թարգմանությամբ գրքերի անվանումները առաջիկայում կտեղադրվեն www.meghapart.am էլեկտրոնային կայքում: Այս մասին «Նոյյան տապան»-ի թղթակցին հայտնեց Հայաստանի Ազգային գրադարանի փոխտնօրեն Ռաֆիկ Ղազարյանը:

Նրա խոսքերով` կայքէջը հայագիտությամբ զբաղվողներին եւ ընթերցողներին հնարավորություն կընձեռի մանրամասն տեղեկատվություն ստանալ նշված ժամանակաշրջանում լույս տեսած հայերեն գրքերի մասին:

----------


## Մանոն

*Հայկական ֆիլմերի բնօրինակները վերադարձվել են Հայաստանին* 

Վերջին ժամանակներում ռուսական «Սովէքսպորտֆիլմ» ընկերությունը վաճառքի էր հանել իր պահոցում պահպանված ֆիլմերը: Ցուցակներում կային նաեւ «Հայֆիլմում» նկարահանված ֆիլմերի անունները: Չնայած, որ Հայաստանի կառավարությունը նախապես գումար էր հատկացրել այդ պատմական նշանակություն ունեցող կինոժապավենները եւ տեսանյութերը գնելու համար, ռուսական ընկերությունը նվիրել է այդ ֆիլմերը Հայաստանին:
«Նահապետ», «Տղամարդիկ», «Գիքոր», «Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ»... հայկական շուրջ 22 ֆիլմերի բնօրինակները, որ պահվում էին Մոսկվայի «Սովէքսպորտֆիլմ» ընկերությունում, վերադարձել են հայրենիք: 1966-90 թվականներին «Հայֆիլմ» կինոսուդիայում արտադրված ժապավենները` նեգատիվ, կոնտրատիվ, պոզիտիվ, լավանդա եւ ֆոնոգրամա տարբերակներով, որ կշռում են շուրջ 1 տոննա, այսուհետ կպահվեն Ազգային Արխիվի ֆիլմադարանում: Ռուսական ընկերությունը կինոնյութերը տրամադրել է անվարձահատույց, տեղափոխման ծախսերը հոգացել է Արխիվը: 
Նյութերը արժեքավոր են նրանով, որ նկարահանված են առաջին կարգի ժապավենի վրա եւ կարող են պահպանվել մեկ հարյուրամյակից ավելի: Բերվել են նաեւ ֆիլմերի անգլերեն, արաբերեն թարգմանությունները: 
Հայկական ֆիլմեր պահվում են Ռուսաստանի երեք պահոցներում. վավերագրականները` Կրասնոգորսկի կինոարխիվում, գեղարվեստակաները` Պետական ֆիլմադարանում, արտասահմանին տրամադրվողները` Սովէքսպորտֆիլմում, որոնք էլ բերվել են Հայաստան: Ամենահին կինոխրոնիկան 1911 թվականին անգլիացիների նկարահանած` Մաթեւոս Իզմիրլյան կաթողիկոսի թաղումն է: Անցյալ տարի հայտնաբերվել են նաեւ Առաջին Համաշխարհայինի տարիներին ռուս սպաների` Կովկասյան ռազմաճակատում նկարահանած շուրջ 186 րոպեանոց ժապավենները: Պատմական եւ մշակութային արժեք ներակայացնող այս նյութերի պատճենները ձեռք բերելու համար մեր երկրի կառավարությունը հատկացրել է 3 միլիոն դրամ:

----------


## Մանոն

«Գառզուն Հայաստանում»Գառզուն` Գառզուի մասին: «Գառզուն Հայաստանում». այս խորագիրն է կրում Հայաստանի Ազգային արխիվում բացված Գառնիկ Զուլումյանի 100-ամյակին նվիրված ցուցահանդեսը: Այն ընդգրկում է տաղանդավոր արվեստագետին վերաբերող արխիվային փաստաթղթեր, նյութեր, գծանկարներ ու լուսանկարներ, որոնք բացառապես վերաբերում են նկարչի ու Հայրենիքի կապին: Նկարիչը զբաղվել է անգամ գրքերի, թատերական բեմադրությունների, ճենապակու ձեւավորմամբ: Նրա կտավները պատկերված են նաեւ Ֆրանսիայի փոստային դրոշմանիշերի վրա:
«Իբրեւ նկարիչ կպատկանիմ ֆրանսիական արվեստին, սակայն իմ բոլոր գործերի մեջ անշուշտ հայ կմնամ: Չէ որ մենք ամենքս մեր ժողովրդի բեկորներն ենք»,- 1966 թվականին Հայրենիքում առաջին անհատական ցուցահանդեսի ժամանակ ասաց Գառզուն: Ավելի քան չորս տասնամյակ անց Երեւանն ու արվեստասեր հանրությունը դարձյալ հնարավորություն ունեն հաղորդակից լինել ֆրանսիահայ նկարչի կյանքին, գործունեությանը ու եւս մեկ անգամ դիտել մեծ արվեստագետի ինքնատիպ գույները:
Գառզուի արվեստի գլխավոր արտահայտչամիջոցը գիծն է: Առաջին հայացքից նրա պատկերները գծերի խայտաբղետություն են թվում, հետո պարզորոշ առանձնանում են կղզիներ, քաղաքներ, շենքեր, ծառեր, մարդկային կերպարանքներ: Կերպարներ, որոնք գիտեն` ինչպես հաղթանակ տանել կյանքի գորշության դեմ: Գրեթե բոլոր ասպարեզներում Ֆրանսիայում նշանավոր հայեր եղել են ու կան. նրանց մեջ իր ուրույն ոճով եւ ինքնատիպ գույնով է առանձնանում Գառզուն: Արվեստագետ, ով իր ամբողջ կյանքում ծառայեց հայրենակարոտ սփյուռքին, որի մի մասնիկը նաեւ ինքն էր:

----------


## Մանոն

Գառզու

----------


## Mitre

«ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁԻ ՓԱՌԱՏՈՆ». ՋՈՒԹԱԿԱՀԱՐ ՍԵՐԳԵՅ ԽԱՉԱՏՐՅԱՆԸ` ԵՐԵՎԱՆՈՒՄ

Երիտասարդ ջութակահար Սերգեյ Խաչատրյանը (Գերմանիա), որը վերջերս է արժանացել Էլիզաբեթ թագուհու «Գրան-պրի» մրցանակին, «Վերադարձի փառատոն» միջոցառման շրջանակներում կայցելի Հայաստան:

«Վերադարձի փառատոն» դասական համերգների շարքը անցկացվում է երկրորդ անգամ` «Արվեստների պատկերասրահ» մշակութային հիմնադրամի, ՀՀ մշակույթի նախարարության աջակցությամբ և «Վիվասելի» հովանավորությամբ: Փառատոնի բացման հանդիսավոր համերգը տեղի կունենա Արամ Խաչատրյան համերգասրահում, սեպտեմբերի 19-ին:

Նշենք, որ Սերգեյ Խաչատրյանը նախնական երաժշտական կրթությունը ստացել է Երևանի Սայաթ-Նովայի անվան երաժշտական դպրոցում, այնուհետև երաժշտական կրթությունը շարունակել Ֆրանկֆուրտի, հետո Վարդբուրգի կոնսերվատորիայի ջութակի բաժնում:

Ջութակահարն իր առաջին միջազգային մրցանակը շահել է 15 տարեկանում` Հելսինկիում կայացած Սիբելյուսի անվան միջազգային մրցույթում: 20-տարեկան հասակում Սերգեյը Բրյուսելում կայացած Ելիզավետա թագուհու անվան միջազգային մրցույթում արժանանում է առաջին մրցանակին, որից հետո չորս տարի ժամանակով նրան նվիրում են 1807թ.-ին Ստրադիվարյուսի ջութակը:

Սերգեյ Խաչատրյանը տարբեր համերգային ծրագրերով հանդես է եկել Լոնդոնի, Փարիզի, Բեռլինի, Տոկիոյի, Նյու-Յորքի, Բոստոնի, Սան-Ֆրանցիսկոյի, Ամստերդամի, Օսլոյի, Պետերբուրգի սիմֆոնիկ նվագախմբերի հետ:

Փառատոնի 12 օրերի ընթացքում կանցկացվի 7 համերգ, մեկ բարեգործական համերգ էլ կկայանա Գյումրիում: Փառատոնին կմասնակցեն Բելգիայից, Ֆրանսիայից, Պորտուգալիայից, Գերմանիայից, Իսպանիայից ժամանած հայ աշխարհահռչակ երաժիշտներ:
Հիշեցնենք, որ փառատոնը փակման արարողությունը տեղի կունենա սեպտեմբերի 30-ին, որի ընթացքում կհնչեն Ալ. Հարությունյանի և Էդ. Միրզոյանի ստեղծագործությունները՝ «Նարեկացի» արվեստի միության նվագախմբի կատարմամբ:

Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------


## Mitre

Արդեն մեկնարկել է , բայց ոչինչ , դեռ ժամանակ կա մինչև սեպտեմբերի 16-ը

ՎԱՂԸ ԿՄԵԿՆԱՐԿԻ «ԱՐՇԻԼ ԳՈՐԿՈՒ ՕՐԵՐԸ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ» ԾՐԱԳԻՐԸ

Վաղը կմեկնարկի «Արշիլ Գորկու օրերը Հայաստանում» ծրագիրը, որը կտևի մինչև սեպտեմբերի 16-ը: Օրերի հանդիսավոր բացումը տեղի կունենա Էջմիածնում` Արշիլ Գորկու թանգարանում: Այս մասին Panorama.am-ին տեղեկացրեցին Ազգային պատկերասրահի մամուլի և հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժնից:

Սեպտեմբերի 12-ին տեղի կունենա «Արշիլ Գորկին և Հայաստանը» կոնֆերանսը, որին կմասնակցեն հայ և արտերկրից ժամանած արվեստի պատմաբաններ, քննադատներ, Գորկու ստեղծագործության գիտակներ:

Կոնֆերանսը առաջին փորձն է հայաստանյան հասարակության շրջանում լայնորեն քննելու Արշիլ Գորկու ստեղծագործական ժառանգության մեջ «հայկական բաղադրության» պատմությունը և կառուցվածքը:

Այս ծրագրիը բաղկացած է նաև «Արշիլ Գորկին և մենք», «Վանի ստեղծագործությունները 17-20-րդ դարերում», «Վասպուրականի մանրանկարչություն 13-14–րդ դար» ցուցահանդեսների շարքից, որոնք անդրադառնալու են Արշիլ Գորկու անձի ձևավորման ակունքներին, նաև այն հետքերին, որոնք նրա ստեղծագործությունները թողել են հայկական արվեստում:

Ծրագրի կազմակերպիչներ են մշակույթի նախարարությունը և Արվեստի քննադատների ազգային ասոցիացան:
Նշենք, որ այս տարի լրանում է Արշիլ Գորկու եղերական մահվան 60-ամյակը:

Ա. Գորկին ծնվել է Վանի մոտ գտնվող Խորգոմ գյուղում:



Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------


## Mitre

ՆԿԱՐԻՉՆԵՐԻ ՄԻՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՈՒՄ ՑՈՒՑԱԴՐՎՈՒՄ Է «ԵՐԵՔ ՍԵՐՈՒՆԴ» ԽՈՐԱԳԻՐԸ ԿՐՈՂ ՑՈՒՑԱՀԱՆԴԵՍԸ

Նկարիչների միությունում ցուցադրվում է «Երեք Սերունդ» խորագիրը կրող ցուցահանդեսը: Առիթը 1958 թվականին Հայաստանի կառավարության շատ նկարիչների Կիևյան 24 հասցեում հատկացրած բազմաբնակարանային շենքի հիսնամյակն է:
Նկարիչ , պրոֆեսոր Խաչատուր Ազիզյանը  պատմեց, որ այդ շենքում բնակվել են իրենց ծնողները` հայտնի շատ նկարիչներ: Այժմ` երրորդ սերունդն է ապրում:

Ցուցադրությանը մասնակցում են բազմաթիվ քանդակագործներ, նկարիչներ, մոնումենտալ արվեստի ներկայացուցիչներ: Հավաքածուն ընդգրկում է 100-ից ավելի բնանկարներ, նատյուրմորտներ, դիմանկարներ, քանդակներ, որոնց հեղինակները կամ նրանց ծնողները ապրում կամ ապրել են Կիևյան 24 հասցեում տեղակայված շենքում:

Քանդակագործ Յուրի Միանասյանը նշեց, որ նման ցուցադրությունները շատ կարևոր են, որոնք կրթադաստիարակչական բնույթ ունեն և նպաստում են հասարակության մոտ արվեստի հանդեպ ուշադրության ձևավորմանը:

Նրա կարծիքով` քանդակագործի, արվեստագետի խնդիրը լավ գործ ստեղծելն է, ու եթե հանդիսականի մոտ արվեստագետը կարողանա իր գործով շարժի բաբախող սիրտը, ապա կնշանակի, որ «արվեստագետը նիզականետորդի պես հարվածել է թիրախի կենտրոնին»:



Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------


## Mitre

Երեկ Մաեստրո Օհան Դուրյանի ծննդյան օրն էր: Աշխարհահռչակ դիրիժորը ոչ միայն մոլորակի երաժշտասերների ակնածանքն է նվաճել, այլեւ` հարազատ ժողովրդի անափ սերը: 

Եվ եթե Մաեստրոյի հանրաճանաչությունը աշխարհում բացատրվում է երաժշտության ասպարեզում նրա մեծագույն նվաճումներով, աշխարհի դասականների յուրօրինակ մատուցմամբ եւ դիրիժորական մտքի անհատական-ստեղծագործական վերարտադրումներով, ապա` հայրենիքում մեծ Վարպետի գնահատված լինելը պայմանավորված է, նախեւառաջ, նրա` սեփական ժողովրդի կողքին լինելով: Շնորհավորում ենք մեծ հային, տաղանդավոր երաժշտին ու բարձր քաղաքացուն:

----------


## Mitre

ԱՆԿԱԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԸ ԿՀԵՌԱՐՁԱԿՎԻ «ԱՐԱՐԱՏ» ՄՇԱԿՈՒԹԱՅԻՆ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱԱԼԻՔԸ

Մշակութալուսավորչական ծրագրերի ցանցով «Արարատ» հայկական նոր հեռուստաալիքի պաշտոնական բացման արարողությունը նախօրեին երեկոյան տեղի է ունեցել Արամ Խաչատրյանի անվան համերգասրահում։

Նոր հեռուստաալիքը կսկսի իր հեռարձակումը սեպտեմբերի 21-ին՝ Հայաստանի անկախության օրը։ «Արարատ» մշակութային հեռուստաալիքը ստեղծվել է հայկական գործող «Նոր ալիք» հեռուստաալիքի հիման վրա։

----------


## Մանոն

Ցուցահանդեսներ ի պատիվ *Մինասի* հոբելյանի 

Ֆլորենցիայում գեղանկարիչ Մինաս Ավետիսյանի գործերի ցուցահանդեսն է կազմակերպվելու: Գաղափարը Ֆլորենցիայի «Պալացո Սպինելիե արվեստի եւ վերականգնման ինստիտուտի մասնագետներինն է: Նրանք այս տարի Հայաստանում էին Մինասի «Թորոս Ռոսլինի ծնունդըե որմնանկարը վերականգնելու համար: Այս մասին երեկ «Նովոստիե միջազգային մամուլի կենտրոնում խոսել է մշակույթի նախարարի խորհրդական Սոնա Հարությունյանը: Համաձայն ընթացող բանակցությունների, ցուցահանդեսն ամենայն հավանականությամբ տեղի կունենա եկող տարվա գարնանը՝ նկարչի ծննդյան 80-ամյակի նշման հոբելյանական միջոցառումների շրջանակներում:
2009-ի մայիսին ցուցահանդես կլինի Մոսկվայում, ըստ ամենայնի «Նոր մանեժում, որտեղ կցուցադրվեն հոկտեմբերի 23-ին ՀՀ Ազգային պատկերասրահում ցուցադրվելիք Մինասի գործերը: Ցուցահանդեսներն ուղեկցվելու են դասական երաժշտության համերգներով: Նկարչի գործերի հրատարակվելիք կատալոգում տեղ է գտել 1995-ին Հայաստան այցելած մեծահամբավ եվրոպացի արվեստագետ Վիլհելմ Շլինգի հեղինակած հոդվածը Մինասի ստեղծագործությանը նվիրված: Նկարչի թանգարանի տնօրեն Արման Ավետիսյանն էլ տեղեկացրեց, որ կատալոգը 1000 օրինակ տպաքանակով կհրատարակվի ամիս ու կեսից՝ Հայ մշակույթի զարգացման մոսկովյան հիմնադրամի աջակցությամբ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հուլիսի 30-ին Երեւանում կմեկնարկի «Բաց երաժշտություն փառատոն 2009»-ը և կշարունակվի մինչև սեպտեմբերի 21-ը:

   Փառատոնը բաղկացած է հայկական, դասական և համաշխարհային երաժշտությանը նվիրված 23 առանձին համերգներից, որոնց ընթացքում ելույթ կունենան ոչ միայն հայ երաժշտության ամենավառ ներկայացուցիչները, այլև մեր ժամանակների համաշխարհային հռչակ վայելող արտասահմանյան երաժիշտներ, խմբեր ու  կատարողներ:

Փառատոնը կկայանա «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի ամառային բացօթյա դահլիճում:

A1+

----------

Jarre (22.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (22.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ՄԵԾ ՌՈՔԸ ԵՐԵՎԱՆՈՒՄ
> Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրամանագիր է ստորագրել, ըստ որի Պատվո շքանշանի են արժանացել մի խումբ լեգենդար ռոք երաժիշտներ, 1988 թ. երկրաշարժից հետո հայ ժողովրդին աջակցելու համար: Նրանք այս տարվա հոկտեմբերին կժամանեն Երեւան, եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանն անձամբ կհանձնի շքանշանները: Պարգեւատրված երաժիշտների թվում են Deep Purple-ից Յան Գիլանը, Black Sabbath-ից Էնթընի Այոմին, Pink Floyd-ից Դեվիդ Գիլմորը, Queen-ից Բրայան Մեյը:


lragir.am

----------

Jarre (26.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> lragir.am


Ժողովուրդ, Յան Գիլանը հավանաբար համերգով հանդես կգա Երևանում  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

http://itel.am/en-news-2-2778.html

----------

Հայկօ (26.07.2009), Ձայնալար (27.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (26.07.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

*Վարդգես Սուրենյանցի հուշաքարը կբացվի Ախալցխայում* 



Հայ ականավոր գեղանկարիչ Վարդգես Սուրենյանցի հուշաքարը օգոստոսի 1-ին հանդիսավոր կերպով կբացվի նկարչի հայրենքիում՝ Ախալցխայում։

Նշենք, որ հուշաքարի բացման գաղափարի հեղինակները մի քանի անհատներ են՝ Սոս Սահակյանը, Գագիկ Գինոսյանը, Սամվել Աղեկյանը, Սամվել Հովեյանը։ Տվյալ գաղափարը պետք է իրագործվեր դեռևս հունիսին, սակայն դա տեղի չէր ունեցել մի շարք խոչընդոտների պատճառով, որոնք ստեղծվել էին Վրաստանում։

Ինչպես Tert.am–ի հետ զրույցում հայտնեց մտահղացման հեղինակներից մեկը՝ Գագիկ Գինոսյանը, խնդիրներ, իրոք, եղել են, սակայն հետագայում իրենք հանդիպել են Ախալցխայի քաղաքապետի հետ, և վերջինս խոստացել է հարթել բոլոր խնդիրները։ Այսպիսով, հանդիսավոր արարողությունը տեղի կունենա օգոստոսի 1-ին, իսկ հայկական կողմից հուշաքարի բացմանը կմասնակցեն Հայաստանի նկարիչների, կոմպոզիտորների և գրողների միությունների նախագահները, Պատմության և Արվեստի ինստիտուտների տնօրենները։

Վրացական կողմը հանճարեղ գեղանկարչի հուշաքարի բացմանը նույնպես ներկայացված է լինելու բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներով։

----------

Kita (01.08.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Non-stop` Միշել Լեգրանի կողմից*

Այսօր Արամ Խաչատրյան համերգասրահում մեկ բացառիկ մենահամերգով հանդես կգա ֆրանսիացի երաժիշտ, դաշնակահար, գործիքավորող, կոմպոզիտոր Միշել Լեգրանը: Համերգը կտևի 90 րոպե և կլինի non-stop ձևաչափով: Լեգրանի հետ հանդես կգա նաև կոմպոզիտորի քույրը` նշանավոր երգչուհի Քրիստիան Լեգրանը, կինը` տավիղահար Կատրին Միշելը: Ինչպես հայտնել է ջազ երաժիշտ Լևոն Մալխասյանը` “երաժիշտը ցանկացել է համերգի ժամանակ հանդես գալ հայկական որևէ նվագախմբի ուղեկցությամբ”, որի համար էլ ընտրվել է Հայաստանին պետական նվագախումբը` Սերգեյ Սմբատյանի գլխավորությամբ: Երևանյան համերգի ժամանակ Լեգրանը կկատարի այն ստեղծագործությունները, որոնք նա գրել է ֆիլմերի և մյուզիքլների համար, իսկ երաժշտություն նա գրել է մոտ 200 ֆիլմի համար:
Իր առաջին երաժշտական կրթությունը Լեգրանը ստացել է հորից` Ռայմոնդա Լեգրանից: Մայրը` հայուհի Հայկանուշ Մարսել Տեր-Միքայելյանը, դաշնակահարուհի էր: Լեգրանի մուտքը դեպի երաժշտության մեծ աշխարհ տեղի ունեցավ 1950-ական թվականներին, երբ ԱՄՆ-ում համերգային շրջագայության ժամանակ հոլիվուդյան «Շերբուրգյան հովանոցներ» ֆիլմի համար գրեց իր ամենանշանավոր ստեղծագործություններից մեկը` «Շերբուրգյան հովանոցներ»-ը, որը նրան բերեց համաշխարհային ճանաչում:
Երաժիշտը 3 անգամ արժանացել է “Օսկար” և 5 անգամ “Գրեմմի” մրցանակներին`”Լավագույն երաժշտություն” անվանակարգերում: Թեև, ինչպես լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ խոստովանեց երաժիշտը, այդ մրցանակները նրա կյանքում մեծ արժեք չունեն, դրանք, երաժշտի համար, պարզապես գեղեցիկ արձանիկներ են: Մաեստրոն խոստովանում է, որ մեծ դժվարությամբ է ընդունում ժամանակակից երաժշտական աշխարհում տեղի ունեցող փոփոխությունները, օրինակ նա բոլորովին չի հավանել “Փարիզի Աստվածամոր տաճար” մյուզիքլը, որը նրա կարծիքով բոլորովին էլ նման չէ մյուզիքլի, այլ պատմությունից զուրկ երգերի հավաքածու է:
Իր հարցազրույցներից մեկում Լեգրանը այսպես է արտահայտվել ժամանակակից կոմպոզիտորների մասին. ”Այսօր իմ շունն էլ կարող է համակարգչի վրա մեկ-երկու ստեղն սեղմելով երաժշտություն գրել, որը բավականաչափ հարմոնիկ կլինի, իսկ նման շներ աշխարհում շատ կան, այլ է խնդիրը իսկական կոմպոզիտորների մոտ, ովքեր, թեև երկար են մտատանջվում, սակայն արդյունքում ստեղծում են իրական երաժշտություն": 

Աղբյուրը՝ arit.am

----------

Jarre (15.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (15.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (15.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*«Բիթլզների» կանայք կգան Երեւան*
21:40 | Հոկտեմբեր 09, 2009 | ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹ

Նոյեմբերի 8-ին Սինթիա Լենոնը և Փաթի Բոյդը` Բիթլզներ Ջոն Լենոնի և Ջորջ Հարիսոնի նախկին կանայք, կայցելեն Երևան` մասնակցելու Գաֆէսճեան արվեստի կենտրոնի հանդիսավոր բացման միջոցառումներին: Լենոնը և Բոյդը առաջին անգամ հանդես կգան միևնույն բեմից և կներկայացնեն իրենց ամուսինների արտառոց կյանքի և երաժշտության մանրամասները:

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են Կենտրոնի Հասարակայնության հետ կապերի և
մարկետինգի բաժնի տնօրեն Աննա Դիրեյը, Փաթի Բոյդի լուսանկարչական գործերի «Փաթի Բոյդ. Երեկ և այսօր» խորագրով ցուցահանդեսը կբացվի նոյեմբերի 8-ին եւ կգործի մինչև հունվարի 31-ը: Ցուցահանդեսը անձնական հայացք է գցում Ջորջ Հարիսոնի, Էրիկ Քլեփթոնի, Բիթլզի անդամների և հենց Փաթի Բոյդի կյանքի մանրամասներին: Այս հազվագյուտ լուսանկարների հավաքածուն, որը 40 տարվա աշխատանքի ամփոփումն է, միջազգային մակարդակով գրավել է արվեստի քննադատների ուշադրությունը և դրա մեծ մասը ցուցադրվել է երկու մայրցամաքներում:

http://www.a1plus.am/am/culture/2009/10/9/beatles

----------

cold skin (13.10.2009), Norton (13.10.2009), Yellow Raven (13.10.2009), Արշակ (13.10.2009), Արտիստ (13.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (13.10.2009), Ֆրեյա (13.10.2009)

----------


## comet

*Մենահամերգով հանդես է գալու տենոր Վահրամ Թադևոսյանը*

Մի շարք օպերաների մենակատար, տենոր Վահրամ Թադևոսյանն այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ հայտնեց, որ այս տարի սա իր երկրոդ այցն է Հայաստան: Նա նշեց, որ այս երկրոդ այցելության նպատակն է Կոմիտասի 140-ամյակին նվիրված, ինչպես նաև Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անկախության 18-րդ տարեդարձին նվիրված համերգներ անցկացնել Հանրապետությունում: 

*Նա նշեց, որ նոյեմբերի 28-ին Գյումրիի Վարդան Աճեմյանի անվան դրամատիկական թատրոնում տեղի կունենա իր մենահամերգը, իսկ դեկտեմբերի 14-ի մենահամերգով հանդես կգա Արամ Խաչատրյանի մեծ դահլիճում:* 

Վահրամ Թադևոսյանի խոսքով, արդեն Վանաձորի Շառլ Ազնավուրի անվան մշակույթի պալատում մի քանի օր առաջ տեղի է ունեցել իր մենհամերգը: 

«Եթե հաջողվի ապա ևս մեկ մենահարերգով նորից հանդես կգամ Վանաձորում, դա կախված է առաջիկա ծրագրերից»,-հավելեց երգիչը: 

Վահրամ Թադևոսյանը նշեց, որ իր այցի նպտակն է մեր ժողովրդին ներկայացնելու դասական և վոկալ արվեստը: 

Տենորը հայտնեց, որ Գյումրիում նոյեմբերի 28-ից հետո Գյումրիի քաղաքապետ Վարդան Ղուկասյանի աջակցությամբ և հովանավորությամբ Գյումրիի տաղանդաշատ երեխաների համար անցկացնելու է վարպետաց դասընթացներ: 

Վահրամ Թադևոսյանը նշեց, որ մենհամերգներ է կազմակերպում մարզերում, որպեսզի տեղի բնակիչները հնարավորություն ունենան իրենց իսկ քաղաքում լսել դասական երաժշտություն: «Այսօր մարզերում դասական երաժշտության մեծ պահանջարկ կա: Ես ուրախ եմ, որ մարզերում տեղի բնակչները մեծ սիրով ու ոգևորությամբ են մասնակցում իմ մենահամերգներին»,- հավելեց նա: 

Երգիչը տեղեկացրեց, որ իր մենհամերգների ծրագրում հնչելու են ոչ միայն արտասահմանյան կոմպոզիտորների երաժշտությունները.համերգային ծրագրի երկրորդ մասում ամբողջությամբ հնչելու են տարբեր երգեր` Կոմիտասի ժողովածուներից: 



Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------

Ռուֆուս (28.11.2009)

----------


## terev

*ՆԱԽԱՁԵՌՆՈՂԱԿԱՆ ՇՈՈՒ-ԲԻԶ*



Հայաստանյան շոու բիզնեսն ակնհայտորեն հայտնվել է ճգնաժամի մեջ: Ընդ որում, այնքան խորը, որ ստեղծագործական խթանն արդեն դարձել են արդեն ճանապարհային երթեւեկության կանոնները: Անդրեն, Զարուհի Բաբայանն ու Հասմիկ Կարապետյանը նոր երգ ու հոլովակ են հնարել, որը վերաբերում է անվտանգության ամրագոտիների խնդրին: Հոլովակի հերոսը, ինչքան որ այն կարելի է հասկանալ, մի աղջնակ է, որի ծնողները ավտովթարից զոհվում են: Երեխան ողջ է մնում եւ ոգեղեն էակի կերպարանքով հոլովակի մեջ նա բոլորին հորդորում է կապել ամրագոտիները:

Բայց բանն այն է, որ աղջկա ծնողները զոհվում են մի վթարից, որի պարագայում ամրագոտին նրանց չէր փրկի, որովհետեւ կանգնած մեքենային է բախվում հսկայական ԿԱՄԱԶ-ը: Եթե ամրագոտու փոխարեն նույնիսկ ամրան լինի, միեւնույն է, հազիվ թե մեքենայի միջի ուղեւորներին փրկի ԿԱՄԱԶ-ից: Այնպես որ, մենք կարծես թե գործ ունենք նաեւ ռեժիսուրայի խորը ճգնաժամի հետ, երբ անլուծելի է դառնում նույնիսկ կյանքի համար ամրագոտու կարեւորությունը պատկերելու խնդիրը: Իսկ ինքը, հոլովակը, երգիչների գնահատմամբ, որոնք հատուկ մամուլի ասուլիս էին տվել դրա համար, կոչված է լուծել անվտանգության ամրագոտիները կապելու խնդիրը:

Ըստ երեւույթին, հայկական շոու բիզնեսը, բացի խորը ճգնաժամից, նաեւ շատ հետ է ընկել ժամանակից: Անվտանգության ամրագոտիների հարցը կարծես թե բավական արագ եւ մեծ ծավալով լուծվեց: Բավական էր ավտոտեսուչներին կանգնեցնել եւ տուգանել վարորդներին 5 հազար դրամ, որպեսզի նրանք հասկանային, որ ավելի լավ է ձեռքը տանել դեպի ամրագոտին, քան գրպանը: Հիմա, երեւի թե Երեւանում երթեւեկող ավտոմեքենաների վարորդների 90 տոկոսը կապում են ամրագոտիներ, իսկ եթե որեւէ մեկն էլ չի կապում, ապա դա հաստատ հոլովակի կամ երգի բացակայության պատճառով չէ:

Այնպես որ, եթե հայկական շոու բիզնեսն այլեւս ստեղծագործելու թեմաներ չունի, թող մի քիչ համբերի մինչեւ հաջորդ խորհրդարանական եւ նախագահական ընտրություններ: Թող հանգստանան, կազդուրվեն, պատրաստվեն լուրջ պայքարի, եւ իշխանությունները, երբ ժամանակը գա, նրանց կտան ստեղծագործելու բավականին շատ թեմաներ:

Չնայած, իհարկե, լավ կլինի, որ շոու բիզնեսը ինքը նախաձեռնություններով հանդես գա եւ չսպասի իշխանություններին, այլ ընտրությունների շեմին ինքը հանդես գա իշխանությանն ուղղված առաջարկ-հոլովակներով: Օրինակ, կարելի է արդեն իսկ այժմվանից պատրաստել հոլովակներ, որոնք ընտրությունների ժամանակ կարող են ծառայել իշխանության քարոզին, մյուս կողմից էլ կարող են ձեւավորել հաջորդ ընտրապայքարի օրակարգը: Ասենք, արժե մի հոլովակ նկարահանել եւ երգել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման տնտեսական արդյունքի մասին, մի հոլովակ էլ կարելի է նկարահանել եւ երգել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի փակ լինելու եւ ապահովության մասին: Կարելի է մի հոլովակ նկարահանել ու երգել ազատագրված տարածքները ինչքան հնարավոր է շատ կարգավիճակի հետ փոխելու շահավետության մասին, մի հոլովակ էլ կարելի է նկարահանել ու երգել ազատագրված տարածքների հերոսական պաշտպանության մասին: Կարելի է մի հոլովակ նկարահանել ու երգել տնտեսական աճի վերականգնման մասին, մեկ էլ կարելի է հոլովակ նկարահանել ու երգել տնտեսական անկման վերջին քայլերի մասին: Պետք է նաեւ մի քանի ավելի մանրամասն եւ առարկայական հոլովակ նկարահանել, ասենք աղբի տեղափոխման, փողոցների լուսավորության, ասֆալտապատման մասին, քաղաքացիների կենցաղային կուլտուրայի այլ դրվագների մասին:

Կարգին շոու բիզնեսը պետք է միշտ համահունչ լինի ժամանակին եւ միշտ պետք է իշխանությանն ունենա առաջարկելու ժամանակակից բաներ: Այլապես իշխանության համար դժվար է մի կողմից ընդդիմությանը ճնշել, մյուս կողմից շոու բիզնեսի նախընտրական դերակատարության սցենարներ կազմել:

ԵՂԻՇԵ ՄԵԾԱՐԵՆՑ 
http://lragir.am/armsrc/society30956.html

----------

Yellow Raven (04.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (03.12.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Այսօր Երվանդ Քոչարի թանգարանում տեղի կունենա մեծ արվեստագետի ստեղծագործությունների ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիայով (Fine Art Print) իրականացված սահմանափակ քանակով բարձրարվեստ տպագրությունների առաջին բացառիկ ցուցադրությունը:

Այն իրականացրել են Երվանդ Քոչարի թանգարանը և MUSHART ստուդիան: Առաջարկվող Ultra Chrom K3 ink Vivid Magenta նոր բարձրորակ տպագրական տեխնոլոգիան հնարավորություն է տալիս ստանալ անգամ ամենանուրբ գունային և տոնային անցումները՝ տպագրությունն առավելագույնս մոտեցնելով բնօրինակին, նրա տեսողական տպավորությանը և գեղագիտական ընկալմանը:

Այսօրվա հանդիպման թեման «Սասունցի Դավիթ» էպոսի քոչարյան նկարազարդումներն են: Էպիկական պատումի յուրօրինակ մեկնաբանություններն ապշեցնում են իրենց արտահայտչականությամբ` ներկայացնելով Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում ժայռապատկերների տեսքով իբրև թե պահպանված հնագույն հարթաքանդակներ, որտեղ պատկերված են Սասնա դյուցազունների քաջագործությունները:

http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2010/12/15/erwand-kochar

----------

anahit96 (15.12.2010), Chuk (16.12.2010), Արևածագ (15.12.2010), ՆանՍ (15.12.2010)

----------

